# Depende de lo que le guste



## Suspiria

Alguien me podría dar la traducción para:

"Depende de lo que te guste" / "Depende de lo que prefieras"

Gracias! ^^


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas noches!

"Das hängt davon ab, was ihm/ihr gefällt // was er/sie mag.
"Das hängt davon ab, was er/sie vorzieht // was ihm/ihr lieber ist.

Ojalá te sirva eso.

Saludos


----------



## Suspiria

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Dudu678

Supongo que también se podrá decir:

_Das ist __davon__ abhängig, was dir gefällt.
Das ist __davon__ abhängig, was dir lieber ist._

Manolo, está en segunda persona de singular.


----------



## Quelle

"Das ist davon abhängig" es correcto aunque prefería en el contexto dado:
Das hängt davon ab/ je nachdem, was du magst/was dir gefällt.
..., was dir lieber ist/was du vorziehst.


----------



## Dudu678

Ok, sólo preguntaba.


----------

